# Suche CNC-Programmierer für Bosch Rexroth



## Tomcat69 (27 Juli 2010)

Moin zusammen, ich suche für einen Kunden jemanden der eine Bosch-Rexroth MTX CNC-Steuerung inbetriebnehmen und programmieren kann. Hardware ist vorhanden und verdrahtet. Einsatzort ist der Großraum Hamburg.


----------

